
What did France do to the elderly? - microbrands
https://www.zeit.de/wissen/gesundheit/2020-04/coronavirus-frankreich-triage-altenheime-todesfaelle
======
JPLeRouzic
This article is in German but one could easily use Google translator (or
another brand).

The article thesis basically is that the elderly in French retirement homes
(EHPAD) have nearly no access to costly medical treatments.

The article cites several people including Michel Parigot, a French scientist
and several respected investigative newspapers.

I think the situation is similar at least to what is reported to some other EU
countries but is at the opposite of the official narrative of having an
excellent welfare state or that hospitals are well staffed or have enough
equipment.

Often retirement staff has to lie on age when they ask an hospital or SAMU
(emergency medical service) to care for an elder, as there are regulations
that mandate that for various diseases such as cancer, above 80 yo someone
could not have access to the same care as the younger people, or at least a
derogation authorization by ARS (the healthcare supervisory body) is required.
Regulations have changed with different administrations but since a few years
they are more drastic.

Some numbers to support the article: In France twice the number of people died
at home or in EHPAD than in hospital.

[https://www.lejdd.fr/Societe/coronavirus-pourquoi-la-
mortali...](https://www.lejdd.fr/Societe/coronavirus-pourquoi-la-mortalite-
est-encore-sous-estimee-en-france-3964405)

[https://www.lejdd.fr/Societe/environ-9000deces-adomicile-
sel...](https://www.lejdd.fr/Societe/environ-9000deces-adomicile-selon-mg-
france-la-france-est-lun-des-pays-les-plus-touches-3964395)

[https://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/faut-il-integrer-le-
criter...](https://sante.lefigaro.fr/article/faut-il-integrer-le-critere-d-
age-pour-les-traitements-couteux/)

